

IPhone to run .NET applications via Mono - dimas
http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/09/14/apples-iphone-to-get-net-app-development-through-novell

======
makecheck
Miguel de Icaza's statement was a little bold: "What's important here is that
C# and .Net are considerably more productive development environments than the
native iPhone language, which is Objective-C.". Does anyone have any examples
of this being true?

Everything I have _personally_ seen of Cocoa and Objective-C suggests it is
extremely productive, compared to anything else (much less alternatives that
could be "considerably more" productive). But maybe I'm wrong.

~~~
mullr
"Them's fightin' words!" is what I said out loud when I read that. I've
programmed extensively in C# and barely at all in Objective-C, and I wouldn't
say such a thing. C# is a very nice language, but such things really come down
to tool support and standard library. And legions of dedicated NSCoders will
tell you that their platform is a very nice one indeed.

The actual story here is that big companies who have lots of c#
code/programmers can now use those to write iPhone apps. Presumably this means
the .Net remoting / WCF as well, which is easily worth a grand to someone
who's already running apps with those technologies. In that very narrow
universe, I'll buy the productivity argument.

------
DavidSJ
Title should be " _iPhone_ to run .NET applications via Mono"

~~~
blasdel
That still uses Apple's obnoxious article-less singular to refer to the class
of devices.

~~~
DavidSJ
News headlines usually lack grammatical articles for their grammatical
subject, e.g.: "Reformist Details Evidence of Abuse in Iran's Prisons"
([http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/15/world/middleeast/15iran.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/15/world/middleeast/15iran.html))

(Yes, the adjective "grammatical" was necessary in that sentence; news
headlines very often have articles for their subject!)

------
towndrunk
So who here thinks Apple is going to allow these apps in the App Store?

~~~
blasdel
They already have!

There a bunch of prominent iPhone games using the Unity3D engine -- you just
have to compile down your bytecode so that no JIT is needed on the device.

